# New here



## Preppygirl (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi! I'm a SAHM to a 2.5 year old girl. My husband and I have been together for 15 years and married for almost 4 years. Last summer he told me that he wasn't happy, that included work, money, and our marriage. We went to counseling for about 6 months and things were better, but then we had 2 major things happen and it hasn't been the same. We have a lot of financial issues too to work out. We're struggling a lot right now between our money and marriage issues. So that's my story!


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to TAM, Preppygirl!

I really wish you luck, and hope you two get things worked out. You're a little scant on details so I'm not sure there's any real advice to give, except to keep working on your marriage. Marriage is a commitment, and sometimes it takes monumental effort to overcome the stresses of it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome. Sorry to hear about your struggles. Definitely start up another thread here if you feel like you need some advice or just want to vent a bit.


----------



## Preppygirl (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi! I did post a situation I'd like feedback on in the general relationship discussion forum. If you have time take a look and let me know your thoughts. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

The concept of a spouse staying home to take care of children sounds nice, but is an idea from the 60s and 70s that no longer works in today's society. I think that you will find the deck stacked against you in many ways if you try to live this way. We tryied this at my wife's insistance and I felt so much pressure on me to do everything it soon wasn't worth it. It's really not fair to ask one person to bring home all the money the family will ever need. You have to be willing to do without many things and sacrifice if you want to live this way. If you aren't willing to do this...I mean really sacrifice alot of the things you really want, it won't work. We were soon in debt, in danger of losing the house and our marriage suffered...and never recovered. It seems you are going through the same thing. I think it's best to have you go back to work and arrange either day care or family to look after your child when you are gone. If you don't I think you will be heading for a divorce.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

Preppygirl said:


> Hi! I'm a SAHM to a 2.5 year old girl. My husband and I have been together for 15 years and married for almost 4 years. Last summer he told me that he wasn't happy, that included work, money, and our marriage. We went to counseling for about 6 months and things were better, but then we had 2 major things happen and it hasn't been the same. We have a lot of financial issues too to work out. We're struggling a lot right now between our money and marriage issues. So that's my story!


Welcome. Details? We can advise better with details.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is the thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...6409-hubbys-female-friendships-situation.html


----------



## Mia Clarkson (Apr 6, 2016)

hi, everything will be okay!Be strong:smile2:


----------

